# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  المجموعة الثالثة من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء

## sameh atiya

*المجموعة الثالثة من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء

سيكون التصويت لمدة أربعة أيام أي أنه سينتهى يوم 25 ثم بعد ذلك سيتم أخذ الثلاث صور الأكثر تصويتاً
*التصويت يمثل نسبة 50 % ولجنة التحكيم تمثل نسبة 50% 


قوانين التصويت:
لإعتماد تصويت الأعضاء يجب وضع مشاركة للعضو الذى قام بالتصويت فى الموضوع
وكل مجموعة خاصه بنفسها أى أنه إذا قام بالتصويت في المجموعة الأولى يضع مشاركة فى المجموعة الأولى وكذلك الثانية وهكذا
سيتم حذف الأصوات التى لم تقم بالمشاركة بالموضوع*

----------


## sameh atiya

*الموضوع به سبع صور وليس سته سيتم التعديل عليها بإذن الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب سامح

تم التصويت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك


وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## osha

طيب ياسامح انا حانتظر التعديل على عدد الصور وبعدها حاصوت بإذن الله 
كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## عـزالديـن

*شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة 
كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .
*

----------


## noogy

صور جميلة اوى ما شاء الله

والمسابقة حلوة جدا

تم التصويت

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة  :f: 
كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .

----------


## أم أحمد

تم التصويييييييت
 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزى سامح*
*مجهود رائع ولكن*
*لا أدرى ما هى الفلسفه خلف وضع خليط من أنواع مختلفه من الصور فى كل مجموعه*
*كنت أفضل كل نوع من أنواع التصوير يوضع فى مجموعه خاصه به بمعنى صور الأشخاص فى مجموعه والصور الطبيعيه فى مجموعه وصور الحيوانات.....وهكذا*

----------


## حنـــــان

تم  ::

----------


## osha

تم التصويت

----------


## ابن البلد

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

أنا متحيزة للأطفال طبعاً :Girl (27): ..

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

تم التصويت

----------


## osha

ياسامح ياابني
الصور امبارح كانوا ستة وبقدرة قادر بقوا سبعة  وانا عملت التصويت على هذا الاساس
ممكن اعرف بقى بقوا ستة تاني ازاي والتصويت بتاع الصورة السابعة راح فين 
الرحمة من عندك يارب ::@:

----------


## reda laby

تمام يا فندم
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أنا مع أوشا الصوره السابعه ليها رب أسمه كريم*

 :Mad:   ::uff::   :Mad: 

*حد فيكم يعدلنى على القبله*


*أما الصوره ديت فلو كانت دى مش كارت بوستال يبقى أنا بوش* 
*رئيس أمريكا البايش*

*لكن لو كانت دى صوره مصريه*
*لطفله مصريه*
*فأتمنى أن أرجع عيل فى الإعداديه*
*علشان أطلب إيديها من أمها الخواجايه*




*ده يا ناس ياهوووووو*
*منتدى أبناء مصر*
*ده مش* 
*منتدى* *أبناء الخواجات*

*ده إحتجاج مرفوع للجنة التحكيم*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ياسامح ياابني
> الصور امبارح كانوا ستة وبقدرة قادر بقوا سبعة  وانا عملت التصويت على هذا الاساس
> ممكن اعرف بقى بقوا ستة تاني ازاي والتصويت بتاع الصورة السابعة راح فين 
> الرحمة من عندك يارب


يا ماما يا بنتى  :: 
الصورة السابعة نقلت لمجموعة الموبايل لأنى الصورة قام العضو بتصويرها بالموبايل :f2: 
بس هو لو ما كانشي قال كان ريحنا عل الأخر :Smart: 
هههههههههه
وبعدين بتتعصبى علي ليييييييييييييييييييه :Evil 2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أنا مع أوشا الصوره السابعه ليها رب أسمه كريم*
> 
>   
> 
> *حد فيكم يعدلنى على القبله*
> 
> 
> *أما الصوره ديت فلو كانت دى مش كارت بوستال يبقى أنا بوش* 
> *رئيس أمريكا البايش*
> ...


*تم رفع إعتراضك للجنة التحكيم
وتم الإتصال بولى أمر الفتاه علشان نخطبهالك يا دكتور*

----------


## boukybouky

تم التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت

----------


## loly_h

*تـــم التصويــــت 

وأى خــــدمة*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نريد مسابقات أكثر غموضا* 
 *نريد مسابقات أكثر غموضا*  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
*للأسف المتابع لهذه المسابقة من ذوو الخبرة فى مجال التصوير الفوتوغرافى والديجتالى يمكنه أن يكتشف بسهوله أن الصور الحائزة على أكبر تصويت هى الصور المصرية المصورة خارج "المهروسة" عذرا أقصد "المحروسة" مما يؤكد عقدتنا النفسية المسماة "عقدة الخواجه" نريدها مسابقة مصرية 100% المصور/المصورة مصريين وأيضا المنظر يكون مصرى و المصيبة الأكبر هى الشللية التى تؤثر والحمدلله على 50% فقط من نتيجة المسابقة ألا وهى وجود بعض الصور فى ألبومات الأعضاء مما يقلل من مصداقية المسابقة ويزيد من شفافية المسابقة والمفروض أن تكون بالعكس!*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تم التصويت  :1:

----------


## eng_ase2003

تم التصويت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تم التصويت

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## nado25

*تم التصويت*

----------


## زهره

صوت 
وصوت

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية



تم التصويت 

وجزاك الله خيرا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت

----------


## عزة نفس

*تم التصويت*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تسلم يا سامح باشا

وصور جميلة فعلاً..


بس انا صوري أحلى برضة..
اللى كنت ححطها...  :: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب سامح
> 
> تم التصويت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك
> 
> 
> وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 
> 
> ...


أستاذ أشرف شكراً على حضورك الجميل :f2: 




> طيب ياسامح انا حانتظر التعديل على عدد الصور وبعدها حاصوت بإذن الله 
> كل عام والجميع بخير


شكراً على حضورك يا أوشا 
إديتى صوتك لمين ::mm:: 




> *شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة 
> كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .
> *


أهلاً بالأستاذ عز الدين
وكل عام وأنت فى أفضل حال :f2: 




> صور جميلة اوى ما شاء الله
> 
> والمسابقة حلوة جدا
> 
> تم التصويت
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير


شكراً على حضورك يا نوجى :f2: 




> شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة 
> كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .


أهلاً زيزو بيك
شكراً على حضورك يا زعيم :f2: 




> تم التصويييييييت


أهلاً أم أحمد :f2: 




> *عزيزى سامح*
> *مجهود رائع ولكن*
> *لا أدرى ما هى الفلسفه خلف وضع خليط من أنواع مختلفه من الصور فى كل مجموعه*
> *كنت أفضل كل نوع من أنواع التصوير يوضع فى مجموعه خاصه به بمعنى صور الأشخاص فى مجموعه والصور الطبيعيه فى مجموعه وصور الحيوانات.....وهكذا*


فلسفه شبابيه بحته :f2: 




> تم


مين اللى تم :f2: 




> تم التصويت


مشاركاتك بقت كتير  :: 




> تم التصويت


تم التصويت أيضاً :f2: 



> أنا متحيزة للأطفال طبعاً..


وأنا متحيز لنفسى ::p: 




> تم التصويت


شكراً على حضورك  :f2: 




> ياسامح ياابني
> الصور امبارح كانوا ستة وبقدرة قادر بقوا سبعة  وانا عملت التصويت على هذا الاساس
> ممكن اعرف بقى بقوا ستة تاني ازاي والتصويت بتاع الصورة السابعة راح فين 
> الرحمة من عندك يارب


 :: 
مش لازم تعرفي كل حاجه بقي :y:

----------


## sameh atiya

> تمام يا فندم


تمام يا حضرة الظابط :1: 




> تم التصويت 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


تم الإغلاق :good: 




> تم التصويت


تم الرد :Icecream: 




> *تـــم التصويــــت 
> 
> وأى خــــدمة*


شكراً على الخدمات المتواصلة :good: 




> تم التصويت


إمشي يا ابنى من هنا  :Busted Red: 




> تم التصويت


شكراً على حضورك :1: 




> تم التصويت


شكرا على حضورك مصراوية




> *تم التصويت*


تم الرد :good: 




> *تم التصويت*


أهلاً يا نادو إزيك :f: 




> صوت 
> وصوت


كده مره واحده :1: 




> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية
> 
> 
> 
> تم التصويت 
> ...


أهلاً أيمن شكراً على حضورك

----------


## sameh atiya

> تم التصويت


وتم الرد




> *تم التصويت*


وتم الرد



> تسلم يا سامح باشا
> 
> وصور جميلة فعلاً..
> 
> 
> بس انا صوري أحلى برضة..
> اللى كنت ححطها... 
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


أكيد هاتكون أحلي بس مش قوى يعنى  ::

----------


## saladino

ههههههههه والله ضحكت من التعليقات الحلوة
هو لازم كل واحد يعرف اية اللى بيحصل 
اذا كنت انا مش عارف 

الف شكر ياسامح على التعب والمتابعة

----------

